

Lying Google advertising, or Google uses Adblock in its ads - mbennett
http://themilehighview.wordpress.com/2013/11/19/lying-google-advertising-or-google-uses-adblock-in-its-ads

======
ahoge
Do you see any ads if you search for _oldest sweet shop near mochi gate
lahore_? I don't.

I also don't get any if I search for _nipplegate_ , for example.

You see, those ads depend on the used search terms. If no one bids on those
words, you won't see any ads.

~~~
DanBC
Sadly the Wikipedia entry is now pushed down to page two for me. I have a
bunch of HATEFUL USELESS NEWS ARTICLES filling my first page.

I know how to search for news. I include [news] in the search terms, or I
clicky the news button.

I wish there was an _easy way_ to set Google searches to search for things
older than one month by default.

------
thezilch
Here's how Google displays "pizza" to me:
[http://imgur.com/9nUfmEi](http://imgur.com/9nUfmEi)

* Ads are clearly marked. * Google, please don't take away the near-me recommendations. * Google, please don't take away the map. * Google, the wikipedia-like excerpt is helpful; please don't stop doing that. If I wanted to wikipedia the article, I would have asked wikipedia (or "!w pizza" with my browser shortcut).

------
tn13
I dont think Google is lying in this particular case. There are no ads what so
ever for that search when I tried it out.

~~~
timmaah
If we really want to get on the conspiracy train. Perhaps Goggle turned off
ads for that specific search phrase.

------
avani
How would they fairly choose what ads to place?

~~~
interpol_p
They could show the natural ones for the result of that search in India.
(Perhaps that particular search results in no ads anyway? Who knows.)

~~~
jlgreco
I don't see any adds for that search result, though the results are now
tainted by news articles about that ad and that particular search.

Just to derail the conspiracy train, when I try other searches of the same
type, such as "oldest bar in philadephia", I get no ads as well. I would not
expect ads for a search that unique.

